# Import of motor home



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

Please help;

Big problem .

Two years ago my husband and me , we came to Mexico, but not together .
I came first and waited for him for 3 weeks .
He brought motor home, title for his name only, and has import permit for
10 years, also on my husband name only .
Now due to many complicated circumstances, my husband HAS to go back to States for longer time, and I want to stay in Mexico ( I have to , health problems ) .
We both have mf3 now , for almost 2 years, renting place in Veracruz state,
but I can not drive motor home,
when husband is not here .
My husband traveled previously back and forward, States, Mexico, and brought relies title form.
We went to "DMV" , where we stay, but they said, transfer could be done only on the border (???)
My husband called the man in Import office in Nogales ( he met him before, when importing another car), and person said can be done (transfer import permit to me),
for the next 10 years,but it is going to cost $1330, $ stands for American dollars .
he wants blue 10 years permit , original, and and copies of my passport, registration,
and title .
Out of discussion with him we concluded, everything what we going to get is new permit .
Does all this sound right ?
Why the price is so very high ?
Should we look for another opinion, and where to get it ?
And , if this price is correct, am I going to be able to drive motor home, and eventually
take it, later on , back to States, if names on import permit and the title would be different ? ( we have completely different last names)
We are completely lost, and as piece of information, my husband is native Spanish speaker .
Honestly, what is shocking us the most is the price, over 15000 pesos,
to bring it to Mexico and obtain 10 years permit cost some small amount,which I even do not remember, how much it was .

Thank You for opinion and help .

eva


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Too bad RV ****** taking a leave as he would be a good source. I thought the right to drive motor home was the same as another vehicle in that a spouse could drive but had to have notarized copy of marriage license where names on license exactly equal immigration and import paperwork. I thought you were just looking for the right to drive versus transfer from your husband.
Sorry if motor home different as haven't had that experience. I just thought it was a vehicle.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Since the motor home was imported by the husband, it can stay in Mexico only if the husband maintains his 'no inmigrante' visa, renewing it each year in Mexico. Then, his wife would be able to drive it in Mexico, but should always carry notarized proof of marriage.
If the husband does not intend to maintain his visa, he'll have to remove the motor home from Mexico.
The '150000 peso deal' sounds like an expensive scam, which could lead to problems. If the wife wants to keep the motor home here, in her name, it would be wise to drive to the border together export it and get the receipt, transfer the registration to her, and let her import it on a new permit in her own name.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

I think RVGringo misread the figure in the OP. MX$15,000 seems a fair figure to me, based on this post ("2001 Vehicle") on 02 February by Kazslo:

Quote: To make it a Mexican vehicle (importation), it will cost you about $14,000 pesos + cost of registration/plates in your state. You can still do the importation until July of this year, since the law recently changed to include 2002 and 2003 as available years.

Here is also his reference to a reference website where you can get a quote on the cost by entering the VIN number on the site under the "Cotizador" tab, as well as references to people at the border who will do this work.

http://paisano.prevalidadorcaaarem.org.mx/


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I think that the important info in RV ******'s note is that as long as the importer has a valid no inmigrado visa, his wife can drive with a notarized marriage license. However if importer is going to drop no inmigrado status, he must remove the RV.


----------

